# AOKP JB SHOWCASE



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

Will somebody PLEASE give me a download link for AOKP JB milestone ported for showcase?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

AOKP MILESTONE 1 JB C SPIRE SHOWCASE : http://dl.dropbox.co...milestone-1.zip


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

I am eternally grateful.


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Which gapps with this ROM? How does this ROM stack up to CM10 or BB6?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

I have used both cm10 and aokp. It's ultimately just a matter of preference. try both. I like aokp a lot more... but you cant go wrong with cm10.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I used the inverted Gapps my self

Here is the latest AOKP Gapps : http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for your help

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

dpalmer76 said:


> Thank you for your help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


No Problem ... glad to help


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

I flashed the link you sent me and then the gapps, but they arent showing on my phone? any ideas?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

REDandroid said:


> I flashed the link you sent me and then the gapps, but they arent showing on my phone? any ideas?


Did you look in downloads??


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

I mean I flashed the gapps with cwm, but when i reboot the phone there's no play store.


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

Ive tried every way I can think of but the gapps wont install.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

REDandroid said:


> Ive tried every way I can think of but the gapps wont install.


Try this older gapps : http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-jb-20120726-signed.zip


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

Doesn't work. I flashed back to stock with odin. Flashed cwm with Odin. Flashed milestone with cwm. Flashed gapps with cwm. No gapps









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

If there's something wrong in there let me know... I'm certainly no professional

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I flashed the inverted gapps that is used with black Bean and it works fine


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

Link? Thanks for the help

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

REDandroid said:


> Link? Thanks for the help
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50778557/gappsinverted-jb-20120914-signed.zip


----------



## REDandroid (Jul 28, 2012)

Got it to work.

When in doubt, flash to stock and try try again until it works.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## livinsac (Jul 23, 2011)

Any luck with wifi tether using either this or cm10? Bluetooth works, usb works, but not wifi. Foxfi throws an error. Native tether will work as a dumb router, but phone 3g drops out when client attempts to use internet. Wifi tether for root will start without errors, but no devices can see the access point. I have no issues with miui ics rom.


----------



## dpalmer76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Is there any difference in gapps packages (inverted or 10/11 from AOKP)? Do you recommend using TiBu after flashing?


----------



## Veal_Calf (Nov 17, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> AOKP MILESTONE 1 JB C SPIRE SHOWCASE : http://dl.dropbox.co...milestone-1.zip


Having a little bit of a problem with this one, no SMS, no MMS (yes I checked APNs) any thoughts?


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Veal_Calf said:


> Having a little bit of a problem with this one, no SMS, no MMS (yes I checked APNs) any thoughts?


It works perfect for me and others that I know of.

What Radio/ Modem are you running?


----------



## Veal_Calf (Nov 17, 2012)

ee25


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Veal_Calf said:


> ee25


That's your problem.

You need to flash EI20 or FE29 Modem

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Veal_Calf (Nov 17, 2012)

Just flashed FE29, works fine now.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Veal_Calf said:


> Just flashed FE29, works fine now.


Cool

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Veal_Calf (Nov 17, 2012)

So, I'm just curious, where did you find that JB build? On THIS post it says that showcasemtd is supported, but GooIM only shows 1 ICS build (Milestone-6) and AndroTransfer does not show any.


----------

